# Electricity for an above ground pool.



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I would normally post this in sound off, but this forum is so much more civilized. I just put up a pool and need to run electricity to it. The township says to follow the NEC 2005 codes. The only NEC book I have is from 15 years ago. My question is how to run this line. At what depth? Does it have to be in conduit? Can I run the new outlet off of the outside GFI I have on the back of my house? How high off the ground does the new pool outlet have to be? I ran the electrical in my house so I know enough to do this, however an outside pool outlet is just a little different than what I did inside the house.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.nfpa.org/PDF/70NECDraft03.pdf

PDF Draft of the NEC 2005 Code Book....not sure if anything was changed from the draft, but this should help you


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I ran mine in coduit just out of the garage and into the ground, then the rest i just ran about 12" underground to a GFI switch. Don't forget the ground rod for the motor.


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

You can run the wire in conduit if you want to. You can also buy direct bury wire and just bury it. The common depth is about 18inches. You sould also be alright to run it off you existing GFI on you porch, just make sure you use a outlet with the protctive cover on it rated for wet areas.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Conduit or direct bury is fine. One thing you need to take into consideration is how many amps you will be pulling. If your outside gfi is the only thing on that circuit you may be okay. Dont know how many amps your pool filter is pulling but make sure its not more than the breaker on that circuit can handle. Otherwise you will be blowing breakers all the time. Just trying to help.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the replies! Good to hear I can run it off the GFI on the back of the house too! That is a dedicated 20 amp circuit. I did not know I needed a ground rod for the motor so that is really good info to know. Anyone ever house their pump/filter in a small dog house? I was thinking of pouring a small cement pad and putting it all (motor/filter/GFI outlet) in a small house with a shingled roof. Maybe some type of steel grate sides for ventilation. I was thinking this would protect the equipment from the weather and at the same time keeping the kids (and maybe the wife!) from using the outlet for anythintg else.

Here's one more question I just thought of. If I run the line to the pool off the GFI at the back of the house, can I use a regular outlet at the pool and mark it GFI protected? In other words I don't think I should be running a GFI off a GFI, is that correct per code?


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Also grounding the pool is required in some citys......as well as a twist lock plug


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

I`m doing the same thing with my pool.I went to the city and they gave me(book)what they want as in the city code.Mine has to have a 30 amp twist lock gfi plug(which nobody makes)and to be hard wire on its own breaker.Very Very confusing.Also my motor does not have a ground screw I don`t think I need to put in a grounding rod.Having the twist lock plug I don`t think I have to install it in buried conduit.For storage reason if you buried the cord to the pump you can`t store it.Going by the book the city gave me I`m lost the inspecter told me to do it one way the book says something different.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Krause,

To run that 30 amp GFI twist lock you could buy a 30amp GFI breaker and run that to a standard twist lock outlet in a weather proof box. You don't bury the cord of the pump. You would plug that into the twist lock outlet. Hope that helps a bit. At least your township gives you guidelines of how THEY want it done. I got nothing like that from my township.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Sling said:


> Also grounding the pool is required in some citys......as well as a twist lock plug


Any idea if you would ground each post or would grounding one be sufficient since they are all connected by top rail, bottom rail and side wall?


----------



## Bully1950 (Jul 16, 2004)

Go to city hall where you live, go to the building dept & they will have a sheet of paper for all your code requirements, it's free. every city is different......


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I did that, but I live in York Township which is on the small side and they do not have any clear requirements. They told me to follow the Michigan Residential building codes for the pool and the NEC 2005 codes for the electrical. Not very helpful. I just about have all the answers I need so I am going to get as much done this weekend as I can. Now if I can only figure out how to properly fill out the permit form. I'm not from Gibberland and do not speak or read Gibberish so I'm lost as to how to answer some of the stuff, especially since it was gear towards new houses and house additions. There is nothing on the permit form about pools other than the generic "describe the changes" free text area.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Feel free to PM about the permit form. You might say I am familier with the process


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

If you put it in a doghouse, you may have a problem with your motor over heating. I built a little enclosure around mine two summers ago and burned up a motor, so that was the end of that. It got too hot to touch and wouldn't run after that, it was fried.


----------



## Northern Steel (May 25, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> I was thinking of pouring a small cement pad and putting it all (motor/filter/GFI outlet) in a small house with a shingled roof. Maybe some type of steel grate sides for ventilation. I was thinking this would protect the equipment from the weather and at the same time keeping the kids (and maybe the wife!) from using the outlet for anythintg else.


The cement pad is good. It will keep anything from shifting and causing plumbing problems. It is not as important if you have flexible hose as opposed to pvc pipe. Do not cover the motor. As mentioned it will overheat and burn out. The equiptment is designed to perform outside and in and around moisture. The best way to help your motor last is keep your water pressure up (backwash regularly), and to take the pump/motor inside the garage or basement for the winter.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Go here for NEC Article 680 for swimming pools:
http://www.mikeholt.com/mojonewsarchive/NEC-HTML/HTML/SwimmingPoolInstallations~20021227.htm

If you use direct burial cable you need 24" of earth covering it. The cover for PVC conduit is 18".

Now you local municipality may have superceding jurisdiction. i.e. requirements above and beyond the NEC. So check with your local code dept. also.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

ibthetrout said:


> I did that, but I live in York Township which is on the small side and they do not have any clear requirements. They told me to follow the Michigan Residential building codes for the pool and the NEC 2005 codes for the electrical. Not very helpful. I just about have all the answers I need so I am going to get as much done this weekend as I can. Now if I can only figure out how to properly fill out the permit form. I'm not from Gibberland and do not speak or read Gibberish so I'm lost as to how to answer some of the stuff, especially since it was gear towards new houses and house additions. There is nothing on the permit form about pools other than the generic "describe the changes" free text area.


Not to sound insulting, but perhaps you should defer this one to a licensed professional since you're having a hard time interpreting the requirements. It sounds like you're getting just enough information to make yourself dangerous.


----------

